# How do you "snatch" mullet?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds pretty simple, but thought I'd ask if there's anything specific to be successful at it. Do I basically tie a treble hook on a line and throw it out over some mullet?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Weighted treble.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Or a treble with a dropper weight tied about 8" back.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bigger treble hook than you use for king, and small dogfood!!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Weighted treble, or use split shot or a bullet weight in front . We used to slaughter the mullet that would come into the spillway of the Bayou Marcus water treatment plant off Blue Angel and Patrica dr. We started catchin' 'em on zebco 202's and 404's what a blast at twelve years of age! Caught my first alligator down there too almost 6 foot. Hooked a monster tarpon on a 404 broke the 10lb test almost immediately but it's jump is still a flashbulb memory. I was 14 I believe at the time. Spent a large portion of my childhood at that fishin hole biggest shell crackers I have ever seen to date. Anyone else ever fish it? Had some good bass in there as well!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

First Cast said:


> Or a treble with a dropper weight tied about 8" back.


Your method seems more efficient than our method as kids with the weight in front . Just cast over 'em and SNATCH. But then again we could not afford dropper weights at the rate we broke off, We could barely afford split shot and trebles and when we could not afford any and wanted to fish ... it was swimmin" time. Never realized how "green" (recycling) I was as a kid but now that I think of it, that water was disgusting. Can't believe I did not contract something. Sorry for reminiscing the thread flooded my brain with cherished childhood memories


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Never would fish there,saw septic tank trucks dumping raw sewage there many times.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Never ate fish from there gave em away. I do not understand how you saw dumping when I was a kid there was no way to get a truck into this pond of any size. This was treated release water to my understanding. There were two huge holding ponds and that water is what was released to the pond and traveled down to Perdido bay. PS Marcus bayou water treatment (sewer plant) 
.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

just be careful when you snag really hard that it doesn't come flying out of the water and hit you or anyone with you ! I have seen it happen.

I only snagged them in the 60's when they would come up bayou marcus creek . I left my line and hook on the bottom and watched for them to swim over the line then jerk. I would never eat them from there now.

be careful and everyone wear sunglasses


----------



## dublittle (Jan 21, 2016)

I have friends that use dried dog food for chumming. A bream cork set exactly at the water depth so it lays flat over a weighted treble hook with a little piece of gulp on one hook. When you see the cork move, jerk HARD. Sometimes they use a sabiki with a small weight on the bottom. The dog food must sink. Most floats. I think they use one called Rex. I don't have a dog so am not familiar with the various brands.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

so I don't just stand on the dock and look for schooling fish?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

jspooney said:


> so I don't just stand on the dock and look for schooling fish?


that will work well and is almost what I experienced.

I went fishing with a friend who was a really great fisherman and we were coming up short on fish that day. He sees mullet schooling near the pass and says he is going to snag some. He throws over them and jerks like hell with the T hook and sinker and snags a big one first try and I am so impressed . The 2nd try he jerks the weight and hook past my head at an impressive speed so I told him I am done with this and laid in the bottom of the boat until he was done. I really want to emphasize snagging can be fun but dangerous .


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

jspooney said:


> so I don't just stand on the dock and look for schooling fish?


Anywhere they are schooling.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Pier rats got em on the three eyed shrimp....they always bite that..


http://www.fishcrack.com/bridge-fis...ged-by-fishermen-in-jupiter-with-snatch-hook/


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I keep a hole baited with cowboy range pellets. I use a spinning rod/reel. Used cabelas whuppin sticks for years. 20# test mono. 1/2 oz egg sinker, swivel, 12" leader and a 7/0 treble. If they are there I can snatch 50 in 3 hours or less. The mullet aren't biting in Milton yet. Hopefully start catching fish by May. I fish by myself so if you want to go pm me.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

When I was a kid, we loved snagging and had learned a lot about rigging for snagging...we found that the larger the treble hook, the harder to penetrate...so small extremely sharp trebles...about #4-#6...also we put 2 or 3 on the line, but not just hanging perpendicular to the line...we double up the line and pass it through the eye and over the hook...then to make the hook sit properly you wind a loop 4 times below the j section of one hook on the treble and put the eye of the twisted loop over the barb and pull tight...attach a 1 ounce pyramid weight to the bottom of the rig...allow 1 foot of distance fro the weight to the first hook...this rig penetrates fish better than any other ive seen. ..We were snagging for freshwater big game though...so mullet will get hooked easily...


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Jgatorman said:


> Weighted treble, or use split shot or a bullet weight in front . We used to slaughter the mullet that would come into the spillway of the Bayou Marcus water treatment plant off Blue Angel and Patrica dr. We started catchin' 'em on zebco 202's and 404's what a blast at twelve years of age! Caught my first alligator down there too almost 6 foot. Hooked a monster tarpon on a 404 broke the 10lb test almost immediately but it's jump is still a flashbulb memory. I was 14 I believe at the time. Spent a large portion of my childhood at that fishin hole biggest shell crackers I have ever seen to date. Anyone else ever fish it? Had some good bass in there as well!


It sounds more like Heaven to me!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

I didnt realize mullet had a snatch.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you think they spawn?????

Jeff, go across the state line, get some M80s, duct tape some weight on em, light and toss. Break out landing net.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

Why not cast net the mullet? This way doesn't seem very rewarding

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Catching mullet on a pole is so much fun that you won't fish for anything else.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> Catching mullet on a pole is so much fun that you won't fish for anything else.


Can't wait till they get fired up!


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

billyb said:


> Catching mullet on a pole is so much fun that you won't fish for anything else.


Well... I guess I gotta go try it now!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Cast net makes it much easier. Got my limit yesterday afternoon in 4 quick throws.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I keep a hole baited with cowboy range pellets. I use a spinning rod/reel. Used cabelas whuppin sticks for years. 20# test mono. 1/2 oz egg sinker, swivel, 12" leader and a 7/0 treble. If they are there I can snatch 50 in 3 hours or less. The mullet aren't biting in Milton yet. Hopefully start catching fish by May. I fish by myself so if you want to go pm me.



What we do over here on the Choctawhatchee River is about the same. Pole or rod and reel,Bait , sinker and line weight and hook size may vary with the fisherman. Once you really get into them and see the fun it can become addictive. A few are beginning to show up but so far they are mostly silvers.


----------



## Whompuscat (Mar 11, 2009)

During the late fifties there was one fisherman I knew that caught mullet in the Chipola River on a cane pole, he tight lined with a small hook, can't remember what he used for bait but they gave him a heck of a fight on his cane pole.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Would like to know what to use for them bait wise and size hook. Would love to give it a try.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Whompuscat said:


> During the late fifties there was one fisherman I knew that caught mullet in the Chipola River on a cane pole, he tight lined with a small hook, can't remember what he used for bait but they gave him a heck of a fight on his cane pole.


You are right about a cane pole. Nowdays folks also use a telescoping brim buster type pole and the results are the same. Hit the black mulle good and you will get a sore arm.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

When I was a kid the cane pole fishers used two baits only for mullet. One was cotton the other was dough.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> When I was a kid, we loved snagging and had learned a lot about rigging for snagging...we found that the larger the treble hook, the harder to penetrate...so small extremely sharp trebles...about #4-#6...also we put 2 or 3 on the line, but not just hanging perpendicular to the line...we double up the line and pass it through the eye and over the hook...then to make the hook sit properly you wind a loop 4 times below the j section of one hook on the treble and put the eye of the twisted loop over the barb and pull tight...attach a 1 ounce pyramid weight to the bottom of the rig...allow 1 foot of distance fro the weight to the first hook...this rig penetrates fish better than any other ive seen. ..We were snagging for freshwater big game though...so mullet will get hooked easily...



This


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The only thing I put on my hook is a small slice of a Zoom Trick worm in mathiolate color which is a bright orange. It works for me.


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

I snagged a nice lil red and a whole mess of mullet from the pier this afternoon. Completely forgot to try and snatch one though


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

And another... dammit someone remind me to grab a rod and reel next time!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> The only thing I put on my hook is a small slice of a Zoom Trick worm in mathiolate color which is a bright orange. It works for me.



Same here!. Depending on wind may go tomorrow morning before the rain gets here.


----------

